# help



## petiel4705 (May 25, 2009)

I need help naming my chuches childrens choir. I am the director and they want to make t shirts so they need a name


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

'Angels' seems churchy enough.

dj


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Years ago in my church, the childrens choir was known as the _Cherub Choir_.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

How about 'The Sonic Seraphim'?  (Or 'The Sonic Cherubs')


----------

